# Oscat in Codesys nutzen



## Shawnba (31 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im SPS Bereich absoluter Anfänger. Habe jetzt angefangen mit CoDeSys zu arbeiten. 
Ich soll nun Oscat mitverwenden (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind hier bereits vorgefertigte Bausteine vorhanden?!).
Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. 
Bzw welche Oscat-Versionen ich benötige. (Ich habe CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.25). 
Also ich hatte versucht mir Versionen runterzuladen und diese dann in die Libary einzubinden, aber das hat nicht so ganz funktioniert.

Ich hoffe ich habe alles bedacht, dass man mir helfen kann.
Zeigt bitte Nachsicht mit meinem Unwissen!

Gruß und danke im vorraus


----------



## Verpolt (31 August 2011)

Hallo,

Über die Einbindung der kompletten library kann ich dir nix erzählen.

Du kannst aber den Code markieren (text-editor) und in dein Programm einfügen.


----------



## Shawnba (31 August 2011)

Ich werds so mal probieren, danke!


----------



## sablitos (31 August 2011)

Hallo, 

du sollst zuerst Oscat als '.lib'  irgendwo speichern, dann öffnest du dein PLC-Control, gehst du auf 'Ressourcen' 
dann 'Bibliotheksverwalter', und dort mit der rechten Maustaste 'Weitere Bibliothek einfügen' und du fügst Oscat ein.


----------

